# Transitioning to Raw



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Wanted to give an update, after 18 months of digestive issues we switched to Bryce to raw. started with chicken backs and quarters as well as some pumpkin, cod liver oil and probiotic. Been almost two weeks now and getting ready to start transitioning in turkey as the next protein. Everything has been going great, down to 1-2 poo's per day from 6. Much smaller. His coat is much softer and he scratches much less. He is a little constipated so I'm cutting back on the bone a bit, but otherwise I have been very, very happy. 

I have some questions however:
1) we are going slow with the transition because of his prior issues, but how do you know when he is ready to add another protein? He has been throwing up, maybe 3-4 times in the 15 days, but I was told this is normal. We are at 15 days, so I think time to start adding another one. 
2) I wanted to start mixing in some veggies, make our own patty, but should I wait until he is transitioned to each protein source or should I keep that consistent each day?
3) We have been using some grapefruit seed extract (similar to Apple Cider Vinegar) over the chicken when we defrost to help kill some unwanted bacteria. How long should I continue that process or after a couple of days I can faze that out?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad it's working well for you!

Even without prior issues it's recommended to go slowly adding new proteins, but as long as the stools are fine and he's keeping the food down, a week is long enough. Generally if they're fine with one type of poultry others will be no problem and once they've been on raw for awhile you can cut down the transition time a lot. Go ahead with the turkey, then towards the end of the week add in a red meat. 

No need to wait with the veggies. I feed them no more than 4 times a week just to keep the proportions balanced, and I change ingredients batch to batch for nutritional variety.

I've never read about using something to kill surface bacteria, so I can't really advise. Do you freeze the meat first? I'd think the probiotics and his stomach acid would be sufficient.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks for the response. Yes, the meat is frozen. there is a distributor near us and we buy in bulk and all frozen. So when we put into the fridge to defrost, a couple drops of the grapefruit seed extract at that time. From numerous people we were told that it helps with the transition.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It makes sense. I usually feed it straight from the freezer so I'm not as worried about surface bacteria. I guess if you stop it and notice some problems, you can always start doing it again.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My understanding is pork or wild game is the only meat you HAVE to freeze. I feed frozen more out of convenience and to slow Scout down a bit. If I've just bought some meat for her she gets it fresh.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good question. I did some more research on it and I guess the recommendation to freeze is based more on historical issues with pork. Trichinosis is very rare and other contaminants (salmonella, listeria, staph) are no more common than with other meats. Consumer reports released a study last year showing 69% of US pork in their study contained Yersinia enterocolitica, but their sample size was pretty small. 
A healthy immune system should cope fine with that. 

I'll probably still freeze it for a week first since I can't afford organic sources. I wish my friend's brother still raised pigs. He gave me 15 lbs or so of pig organs for free this fall. Nice guy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So pleased the raw is working out for your pup. I agree with all the comments. Re the vomiting, I would hazard a guess that this is caused by the bone irrating the lining of the stomach. Good idea to cut down the amount of bone. My raw food comes already crushed and frozen. He never vomits on the puréed food as the bone is very small. If I give him a turkey back he will quite often vomit and often it is only bile and bone.

I wouldn't worry too much about surface bacteria, dogs stomach are designed to cope with bacteria which unfortunately you and I are not.


----------

